# Help me choose between these two gloves.



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Let me help

Candy Grind CG Gloves - Snowboard Shop > Men's Snowboard Outerwear > Snowboard Gloves & Mitts > Snowboard Gloves


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Let me help
> 
> Candy Grind CG Gloves - Snowboard Shop > Men's Snowboard Outerwear > Snowboard Gloves & Mitts > Snowboard Gloves


i 2nd this and recommend the hand bag mitts. a little pricier but the mitts are super warm/durable and the pipe gloves they come with are awesome for the days when its too warm for the mitts.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

If you do get the CG, make sure to take care of them with nikwax


----------



## RiverThruIt (Sep 13, 2011)

Also have read some good things about the Dakine TITAN's.....


----------



## RiverThruIt (Sep 13, 2011)

Do you own the Candy Grinds? Whats your reason for suggesting them? Experience with them?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ya to be honest I havn't tried any of the gloves you're looking at

I shredded a pair of Dakines really fast and went over to Level and loved their gloves

Now I rock some black diamonds for the cold days and the candygrinds for regular days

The build in the candygrind and the black diamond gloves put all of my previous gloves to shame..

Hestra supposedly makes a bomb proof glove as well but I havn't owned a pair


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

the past 2 seasons i've owned the handbag mitts and they are the only gloves i've had so far to last me a full season with out blowin out at the seams.


----------



## RiverThruIt (Sep 13, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> The build in the candygrind and the black diamond gloves put all of my previous gloves to shame..


Are the candy grinds warm? I really hate wet, cold hands, I have bad circulation and need warmth.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> the past 2 seasons i've owned the handbag mitts and they are the only gloves i've had so far to last me a full season with out blowin out at the seams.


Nice!

It is soooooo hard to find good gloves.

Good gloves and a facemask are the hardest things for me to find that work for more then a handful of days


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

RiverThruIt said:


> Are the candy grinds warm? I really hate wet, cold hands, I have bad circulation and need warmth.


Well it depends on what temps we're talking...

They also have a mitt version of those cg gloves if you have cold hands. Those are a lot warmer.....

I've been around long enough to know you really can't get one thing to do many things sometimes, and gloves are one of those things. 

Again my CG are for regular riding (in Colorado) and the black diamonds are for riding the snowmobile and for super super super cold days. Talking single digits days. Anything higher than stupid cold and I'll rip with the CG gloves

I recommend trying them on somewhere if you can, to find out for yourself. 

For me the CG are the most comfortable gloves I've ever had personally....


----------



## RiverThruIt (Sep 13, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> For me the CG are the most comfortable gloves I've ever had personally....


Ive actually changed my post, the two gloves im now considering are the CGrind CG's and the Dakine Titan's. Thanks for the tips. Unfortunately there are no snow shops near where I live, So im relying heavily on tips and recommendations.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

RiverThruIt said:


> Are the candy grinds warm? I really hate wet, cold hands, I have bad circulation and need warmth.


i've only owned the hand bag mitts so i cant say anything about the other gloves but in most conditions i have to open the zipper on the mitts on the lift ride up cause my hands are too hot.




Milo303 said:


> Nice!
> 
> It is soooooo hard to find good gloves.
> 
> Good gloves and a facemask are the hardest things for me to find that work for more then a handful of days


yea candygrinds are my go to glove and i rock these face mask's my friend makes called snug life. pretty good construction and it keeps my face nice and warm for those windy lift rides


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Alright well if you know you need a seriously warm glove for the conditions you ride in, the cg may not be for you.

But if you want a normal weight glove and you aren't in arctic climates, the cg will work

Good luck on your hunt


----------



## RiverThruIt (Sep 13, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> But if you want a normal weight glove and you aren't in arctic climates, the cg will work
> Good luck on your hunt


My typical ride days temperature is usually 20degrees F at the coldest.....


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Does that mask freeze up easy or unfreeze easily?

I found the Rideqi works best for me but sucks in super cold conditions 

Picked up a new celtek online and the damn thing was to small for my face


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

its usually lined with fleece so its pretty warm and i've never had mine really freeze like a normal face mask does. maybe get a little wet after some heavy riding but thats it.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

RiverThruIt said:


> My typical ride days temperature is usually 20degrees F at the coldest.....


Then the CG will work for sure


----------

